# Shack Herf IV - Cornhole Tournament



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

This thread was started to keep the tournament info separate and easy to find. Trash talk here if you like but please keep everything cornhole/tournament related. General Shack Herf info and banter should be posted in the main herf thread.
.
.
.
.

Here are the Cornhole tournament teams. Some teams are listed without a partner due to attendee cancellation. If your team is bolded, you are confirmed. If not, please post or PM me with team confirmation or any corrections.

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
9. Seanohue - ??????
*10. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
11. TmoneYNYY - ?????
12. steelheaderdu - ?????
*13. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
14. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
15. Deem - ?????
*16. Red Baron - Cubatobaco
17. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
18. ir13 - DavenportESQ*


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We are the champions,
we are the champions......

:r

Should be fun.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> We are the champions,
> we are the champions......
> 
> :r
> ...


Dream On Dream On Dream On 
Dream until your dreams come true 
Dream On Dream On Dream On 
Dream until your dream comes through 
Dream On Dream On Dream On 
Dream On Dream On 
Dream On Dream On


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Tiptoe to the window, by the window that is where I'll be......
Come tiptoe through the tulips with me!

Tiptoe from your pillow, to the shadow of a willow tree.....
And tiptoe through the tulips with me!

Knee deep in flowers will stray, we'll keep the showers away.
And if I kiss you in the garden, in the moonlight, will you pardon me?

Come tiptoe through the tulips with me!



Wait... what??


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> We were the champions,
> we were the champions......


 :chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Dream On Dream On Dream On
> Dream until your dreams come true
> Dream On Dream On Dream On
> Dream until your dream comes through
> ...





Black Label Society said:


> I thought I knew who you were
> I thought I did, now I ain't so sure
> I can't believe what I see
> I take a look and I know what you need
> ...


:r :r :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Sam and I are going to practice day and night until next week as coming home with anything but the gold will be a disappointment.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Correction to #16.

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
9. Seanohue - ??????
*10. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
11. TmoneYNYY - ?????
12. steelheaderdu - ?????
*13. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
14. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
15. Deem - ?????
*16. Red Baron - wilblake
17. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
18. ir13 - DavenportESQ*


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
9. Seanohue - ??????
*10. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
11. TmoneYNYY - ?????
12. steelheaderdu - ?????
*13. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
14. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
15. Deem - ?????
*16. Red Baron - wilblake
17. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
18. ir13 - DavenportESQ
19. Beachcougar - TireIron

:ss
*

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I feel very confident in Team Tent Terror!


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> I feel very confident in Team Tent Terror!


We have a secret strategy lined up that should disrupt the opponents! :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

shaerza said:


> We have a secret strategy lined up that should disrupt the opponents! :tu


The "lighting farts at odd times" strategy doesn't phase Booker. Just sayin.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> The "lighting farts at odd times" strategy doesn't phase Booker. Just sayin.


damn, ok new plan


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Beachcougar said:


> *1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
> *2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
> *3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
> *4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
> ...


Get'r Done!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
8. Seanohue - ??????
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
10. TmoneYNYY - ?????
11. steelheaderdu - ?????
*12. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*13. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
14. Deem - ?????
*15. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*16. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*17. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
*18. Beachcougar - TireIron*


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

pnoon said:


> This thread was started to keep the tournament info separate and easy to find. Trash talk here if you like but please keep everything cornhole/tournament related. General Shack Herf info and banter should be posted in the main herf thread.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


11.) TMoneYNYY-Seanohue


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
*8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY*
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
10. steelheaderdu - ?????
*11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*12. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
13. Deem - ?????
*14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*16. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
*17. Beachcougar - TireIron*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> Get'r Done!


:chk &


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

wilblake said:


> :chk &


Hence the name... The Feathery Mojitos!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Deem, if you need a partner, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like the teams are almost ALL lined up to do some major cornholin' Ya'll have fun up at the shack. Bring lots of pillows to sit on

:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> Deem, if you need a partner, let me know.


Jody - Deem was to be partnered with Larry (SD Beerman) but Larry is now unable to attend. Deem, if he still wants to play, will need a partner. I will pencil you in. I'm sure he will be happy to team up with you.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
*8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY*
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
10. steelheaderdu - ?????
*11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*12. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
*13. Deem - seagarsmoker*
*14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*16. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
-------------------------------------------
*17. Beachcougar - TireIron*

Last year, we played 4 pools of 4 teams. Each team played the other teams in it's pool once - with the winner of each pool advancing to the semi-finals. We will need 20 teams to make 4 pools of 5 teams each. I don't see a problem finding 6 more players (7 if you count steelheaderdu's need for a partner).


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> *1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
> *2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team 2nd Place)*
> *3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
> *4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
> ...


 Man I cannot wait for this to begin!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

seagarsmoker said:


> Deem, if you need a partner, let me know.


Jody, I'd love to team up with you :tu
Funny I was going to pm you about this today


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Stars will shine on the Island that day..........Bitchessssssssss'..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
*8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY*
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
10. steelheaderdu - ?????
*11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*12. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
*13. Deem - seagarsmoker*
*14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*16. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
*17. Beachcougar - TireIron*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> *1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
> *2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
> *3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
> *4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
> ...


Pick a different color, ya douche bag.
Never mind. I got one for ya.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
*8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY*
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
10. steelheaderdu - ?????
*11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*12. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
*13. Deem - seagarsmoker*
*14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*16. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
*17. Beachcougar - TireIron*


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Deem said:


> Jody, I'd love to team up with you :tu
> Funny I was going to pm you about this today


Sounds good. Thanks for saying 'team up'. Something odd about having a man 'partner' in a cornhole tournament....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
*8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY*
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
10. steelheaderdu - ?????
*11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*12. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
*13. Deem - seagarsmoker*
*14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*16. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
*17. Beachcougar - TireIron*
*18. Dandee - Sandman*


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> *1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
> *2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Gaseous Cloud)*
> *3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
> *4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
> ...


Roll on, big mama......


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Have fun guys! Just don't throw it like Sean! :r


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
*8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY*
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
10. steelheaderdu - ?????
*11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*12. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
*13. Deem - seagarsmoker*
*14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*16. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
*17. Beachcougar - TireIron*
*18. Dandee - Sandman*
*19. BobbyRitz - Avid Toker*


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

hmm...looks like I might have to find me a partner...let me go call Randy and Paula and set up some auditions.

On second thought, anyone want/need a partner?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
*2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
*3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
*4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
*5. King James - Queen James*
*6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty*
*7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
*8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY*
*9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
*10. steelheaderdu - Buckeye Jack*
*11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)*
*12. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
*13. Deem - seagarsmoker*
*14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)*
*15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star*
*16. ir13 - DavenportESQ*
*17. Beachcougar - TireIron*
*18. Dandee - Sandman*
*19. BobbyRitz - Avid Toker*
20. jkim05 - ???????

Looking for a partner for jkim05


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

pnoon said:


> *1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ***
> *2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)*
> *3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)*
> *4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)*
> ...


if its cool i would love to team up with jkim05, u have done a little cornholin in my time.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

GoodFella said:


> if its cool i would love to team up with jkim05, u have done a little cornholin in my time.


Last report was you were not attending. Have your plans changed?
If so, shoot a PM to jkim05 and see if he still needs a teammate.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Last report was you were not attending. Have your plans changed?
> If so, shoot a PM to jkim05 and see if he still needs a teammate.


i thought i was going. i shot him a pm.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Current forecast:

Thursday August 14 79* and sunny 
Friday August 15 79* and sunny 
Saturday August 16 77* and sunny


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY
9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)
10. steelheaderdu - Buckeye Jack
11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
12. SaltyMcGee - Stick
13. Deem - seagarsmoker
14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)
15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
16. ir13 - DavenportESQ
17. Beachcougar - TireIron
18. Dandee - Sandman
19. BobbyRitz - Avid Toker*
20. jkim05 - GoodFella


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

With 20 teams, we might have to play to just 5 pts per game
:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

GoodFella said:


> i thought i was going. i shot him a pm.


Did he reply to your PM?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> With 20 teams, we might have to play to just 5 pts per game
> :r


I thinnk 20 teams is about all we can do. 
4 pools of 5. Pool winners advance.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Did he reply to your PM?


yes he sure did, he said all is good and we are set to cornhole.

we got a time set up yet for when this is?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY
9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)
10. steelheaderdu - Buckeye Jack
11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
12. SaltyMcGee - Stick
13. Deem - seagarsmoker
14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)
15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
16. ir13 - DavenportESQ
17. Beachcougar - TireIron
18. Dandee - Sandman
19. BobbyRitz - Avid Toker
20. jkim05 - GoodFella*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

GoodFella said:


> yes he sure did, he said all is good and we are set to cornhole.
> 
> we got a time set up yet for when this is?


No time will be set. Just show up on Saturday ready to play.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Just be ready to cornhole.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone taking action on this event ???????? :chk


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Anyone taking action on this event ???????? :chk


i got a old dirty stick that says we dont take first.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Correction to #16.
> 
> *1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
> 2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
> ...


DAMN!!! I was kicked off the team with the quickness....


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY
9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)
10. steelheaderdu - Buckeye Jack
11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
12. SaltyMcGee - Stick
13. Deem - seagarsmoker
14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos)
15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
16. ir13 - DavenportESQ
17. Beachcougar - TireIron
18. Dandee - Sandman
19. BobbyRitz - Avid Toker
20. jkim05 - GoodFella*

*Making sure the current list doesn't get messed up!:tu*


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:chk *Shack Herf Betting Parlor & Escort Service* :chk​
*Risk Warning* - Please ensure you understand the risks with cornhole spread betting as it involves a higher level of risk and you can lose more than your innocence. Remember to bet responsibly. Shack Herf Betting Parlor & Escort Service is authorised and regulated by the Cornhole Financial Services and Medical Authority.

*Payment options* - Certified funds and cigars accepted.
*Payouts* - Via direct cornhole deposit.

*BONUS!* Be sure to visit our booth in the shack and receive a *free aromatic gift* from pnoon.
We are not responsible for medical emergencies.

*The 2008 Shack Herf Cornhole Tournament *

*Pre-tournament odds of winning based upon current information. *
Excludes unreported player tears, lesions and bruising.

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs ** 6-5
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers) 3-1
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers) 4-2
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls) 5-3
5. King James - Queen James TBA
6. cre8v1 - Tw3nty TBA
7. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach TBA
8. Seanohue - TmoneYNYY TBA
9. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II) TBA
10. steelheaderdu - Buckeye Jack TBA
11. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror) TBA
12. SaltyMcGee - Stick TBA
13. Deem - seagarsmoker TBA
14. Red Baron - wilblake (The Feathery Mojitos) TBA
15. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star TBA
16. ir13 - DavenportESQ TBA
17. Beachcougar - TireIron TBA
18. Dandee - Sandman TBA
19. BobbyRitz - Avid Toker TBA
20. jkim05 - GoodFella TBA


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

if someone in the tourney happens to get hit by lightning or drops out, can't make it, etc. i would like to get down and play too!
doesn't matter what team or anything. i would just like to play. if a spot opens up or another team gets added shoot me a PM.
:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> DAMN!!! I was kicked off the team with the quickness....


PM sent.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

macms said:


> :chk *Shack Herf Betting Parlor & Escort Service* :chk​
> *Risk Warning* - Please ensure you understand the risks with cornhole spread betting as it involves a higher level of risk and you can lose more than your innocence. Remember to bet responsibly. Shack Herf Betting Parlor & Escort Service is authorised and regulated by the Cornhole Financial Services and Medical Authority.
> 
> *Payment options* - Certified funds and cigars accepted.
> ...


Not sure which hurts more - the "free aromatic gift from pnoon" or the odds placed on Team Herfers

I figure Vic or Tom gave you the opening odds.


----------



## lakeside toker (Aug 4, 2008)

If Jay needs a partner, I am available also. Thats if there are any spots available. Thanks.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

macms said:


> :chk *Shack Herf Betting Parlor & Escort Service* :chk​
> *Risk Warning* - Please ensure you understand the risks with cornhole spread betting as it involves a higher level of risk and you can lose more than your innocence. Remember to bet responsibly. Shack Herf Betting Parlor & Escort Service is authorised and regulated by the Cornhole Financial Services and Medical Authority.
> 
> *Payment options* - Certified funds and cigars accepted.
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

So who's working on the seeds for Shack V? :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Deem said:


> So who's working on the seeds for Shack V? :ss


Maybe Peter can handle it between trash talking.  :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe Peter can handle it between trash talking.  :r


Nope. I'll organize but my trash talking days are over.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Nope. I'll organize but my trash talking days are over.


Mine too....SC is strong.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Sam and I are considering buying some boards to practice for next year


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

King James said:


> Sam and I are considering buying some boards to practice for next year


Buy her a ring or I know 10-20 guys who will. She's a keeper.

Congrats to the SC boys. We didn't see Deem coming in the semi's and got ambushed.

Next year.... remote control bags!! :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Next year.... remote control bags!! :tu


:rfor some reason i read that and started laffing...:r

SORRY FOR THREAD JACK!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Buy her a ring or I know 10-20 guys who will. She's a keeper.


I already proposed! :r :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> I already proposed! :r :r


I heard she said yes!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WHAT A MINUTE!!!! Dave lost the cornhole tourney??:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

seagarsmoker said:


> Sounds good. Thanks for saying 'team up'. Something odd about having a man 'partner' in a cornhole tournament....


Jody, really sorry you couldn't make it  Your replacement, Stick, did an admiral job filling the bill. We did pretty well, being firsttimers, improving our game the more we played. We got really lucky when we played Dave and Sam the 2nd time Sat. Sam had an off game and we took down the reining champs, to the surprise of all. The fairy tale ended there though when we came up against the Masters to be. They were awesome and proved it.
Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
Congrats to Stewart and Chad!


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Jeff and I have already started to plan for next year and we will be a force to be reckoned with. Kentucky boys will be poppin' that cornhole-
no pun intended.

OX


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks, Deem. We had a great time playing you guys! It was a battle. I was really scared when you guys went up 10-0 at the start of game 2. Both you and Stick were hitting the hole hard.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

OpusXtasy said:


> Jeff and I have already started to plan for next year and we will be a force to be reckoned with. Kentucky boys will be poppin' that cornhole-
> no pun intended.
> 
> OX


You are officially the new "Peter", Gary.  :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> You are officially the new "Peter", Gary.  :r


Maybe, but we won't have team shirts!:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Maybe, but we won't have team shirts!:ss


Just team "jorts". :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I already proposed! :r :r


I'll fight you for her...... on the ice!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> I'll fight you for her...... on the ice!


The only time you might ever have a chance...Sam is worth it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Maybe, but we won't have team shirts!:ss


Boy. I sure took some good natured abuse for the shirts. :tg
I hope you guys went easier on Allan.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Boy. I sure took some good natured abuse for the shirts. :tg
> I hope you guys went easier on Allan.


Yea, what was up with those shirts :r


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

You guys forgot to add "Team Sleeper" (JPH and Bruce), you know, the team that knocked Allan and pnoon out of the semi finals!
hehehehehehe


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Deem said:


> Yea, what was up with those shirts :r


 those were the hot shirts!!!! :tu


----------

